# 1 gallon wild bee shrimp tank



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm just wondering how many shrimps this one gallon can house? 

Right now i have 3 adult shrimps, one is berried again and there are about 25 baby shrimps running around. Water quality is holding well, and plants are growing fine.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I know most ppl for shrimp do 10 shrimp / gallon... 

But that also factors in on filtration, plant life etc etc.

If you are having success, I dont see a problem


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't have any filtration in this tank. Just moss ground cover and walls. along with some floating duckweed.

I'm just a little worried that the baby shrimps won't make it in there


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

With a lot of plants you may get away with little filtration, but as the number of shrimps goes up it can be risky. Plus, 1 gallon isn't a lot of water and water quality can go down very quickly. I say it's time to get another tank. I have heard recently someone held 1000 shrimps in a 10G tank, but it is not something that can be reproduced every time.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks for the advice!
I don't have a spare tank right now, and i don't want to put them with my crs shrimps, in case they cross breed. I'll try to figure something out. Should I take out the babies now? the baby shrimps are about half a centimeter. maybe a little smaller


----------

